# Severalls Hospital -Summer, 1999



## Lightbuoy (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, it's more photos from what's become me second home 

Totally forgot about these & the actual visit in 1999, back when I was at college. We visited the place as part of our Study Project, then I contacted the Security Company, who at that time were on site all the time and did their rounds (remember those swipe readers on the wall from Simon's visit?).
Anyway, was sorting through me old film snaps, and came across these. Unfortunatley no pics of the inside, as the Security chap was in a hurry to do his rounds! Even more annoying was that he said I could come back the following week to see the inside, but I never did!!! 

Anyway, enough talk -enjoy peeps! 

*Central Boilerhouse & Water Tower*






*East Wards*





*East Wards*





*East Wards*





*East Wards*





*East Wards*





*East Wards*





*East Wards (Female Workshops on right)*





*Stores & Main Hall beyond*





*Cricket Ground with Clubhouse beyond*





*Foundation Stone at Admin (Main Hospital Entrance)*





*Larch House / Villa & Water Tower*





*Laundry Yard looking across to Nurses' block & NE Wards*









*Assistant Medical Officers' House (later Doctor's Residence)*





*Assistant Medical Officers' House (later Doctor's Residence), with southern Wards beyond*





*NW tip of Main Hospital*









*Grounds with typical Pavillion Shelter on SE side, with perimeter road. Eden Villa is just visible in background*





*Main Stores & Water Tower*





*Stores, Main Kitchens, Central Wards*





*Western Wards*


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 18, 2008)

wow, nice to see the place looking so neat. No smashed windows, burnt bits, and the grounds look so tidy. Nice one


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 18, 2008)

Goldie87 said:


> wow, nice to see the place looking so neat. No smashed windows, burnt bits, and the grounds look so tidy. Nice one



Yes, I think that the neatly trimmed lawns are the most striking thing, aside from the un-chavved condition of the buildings


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow that's mental! Despite the amount of tme I've spent in the place, trying to imagine the condition, you cant prepare yourself for when you see it like that. 
Cheers for sharing.


----------



## Pete (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice photos. Looks like two years of closure had done little damage to the hospital then. Such a contrast to now! The photo 'NW tip of main hospital' is interesting as it appears to show the estate office which stood near larch villa. I can't recall if it is still there as i don't remember ever seeing it. Just a couple of points - the fire station is located slightly further up the access road, adjacent to the bakery building. Heres a photo of it:





Also the doctors flats were never the home of the medical superintendent, but the assistant medical officer (AMO). I'm not sure where that mis-information (although i suspect the Save Severalls site) came from but it turns up all over the internet. The Superintendent's house a large detached residence close to the gate. Sorry, just one of my asylum accuracy niggles.

I will try and post up a handful of photos of the hospital in use which i have once i am able to unite them with a modern day shot.

Pete

ps. check your email


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks for sharing, well odd with all the neat lawns and mint looking pavillion shelter things


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 18, 2008)

Pete C said:


> Very nice photos. Looks like two years of closure had done little damage to the hospital then. Such a contrast to now! The photo 'NW tip of main hospital' is interesting as it appears to show the estate office which stood near larch villa. I can't recall if it is still there as i don't remember ever seeing it. Just a couple of points - the fire station is located slightly further up the access road, adjacent to the bakery building. Heres a photo of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Pete,

Thanks for letting me know about the one's I've labelled wrong Always something new to learn about Sevs!  Didn't know there was another Estates Office -the other being in part of the Mortuary









Look forwards to seeing your photos!

Lb

P.s. -thanks for e-mail. Reply sent


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 18, 2008)

Ahhh, so that's what the wooden building was used for! Cheers Pete


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks UrbanX & Mr Sam 

Looking back now, i find it strange why they kept the grounds tidy, as the fencing was already up the year before 
I can only assume that perhaps the Health Authority were planning to sell it, and it would look better all neat & tidy?

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 18, 2008)

That is so interesting to see those early pics of yours, Lb. What a cool Study Report, eh!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 18, 2008)

Ta very much Foxy -just kicking myself for not going back for a guided tour of the inside when I could!!!


----------



## Reaperman (Jan 19, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks UrbanX & Mr Sam
> 
> Looking back now, i find it strange why they kept the grounds tidy, as the fencing was already up the year before
> I can only assume that perhaps the Health Authority were planning to sell it, and it would look better all neat & tidy?
> ...



They probably still employed the grounds keeper(s) / gardener(s) from the days when it was running, at some point in the next couple of years they probably either got told to stop looking after the main site and just look after the active villas, or whoever was doing the maintenance finally got laid off.

Its odd that grounds keepers are often the last to be laid off when somewhere closes, There often still cutting the grass some years after the actual closure. I suppose one of the better known examples whoud be Denbigh where even now the the grass is cut while the buildings go to rak and ruin.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 24, 2008)

That does seem the most likely explanation. Ta for the input ol' chap 

Lb

P.s. -you got many explores lined-up for this year?


----------



## King Al (Jan 24, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> They probably still employed the grounds keeper(s) / gardener(s) from the days when it was running, at some point in the next couple of years they probably either got told to stop looking after the main site and just look after the active villas, or whoever was doing the maintenance finally got laid off.
> 
> Its odd that grounds keepers are often the last to be laid off when somewhere closes, There often still cutting the grass some years after the actual closure. I suppose one of the better known examples whoud be Denbigh where even now the the grass is cut while the buildings go to rak and ruin.



I think if its gov owend it might also have to do with A) it makes places not look derelict and B) some councils are notoriously slow at doing any thing


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, brilliant Lightbuoy. I can't get over how presentable the place looks. Nice selection of photos, ta muchly for sharing them.


----------

